# Lukewarm



## Lincolnshire Paul (Apr 20, 2010)

Recently I've been having a very severe struggle (or lack thereof) - I haven't wanted to call upon the Lord as he seems so distant, I haven't been running to the world but I've just been drifting, lukewarm and miserable. I've even had insomnia frequently. Brothers have tried to encourage me (and I don't blame them) but most don't understand. I skipped Church last week and slept in.

What can be done? I feel like I'm falling away.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 20, 2010)

Brother, a good place to start is to read the Psalms. Think about how alienated David often felt. And see how he dealt with it (by praising God almighty even when he felt like he was sinking).

And set aside a time for prayer. Really do it. Mark a time on your calendar. Treat it as a doctor's appointment. Pray for God to renew your first love.

And, call your pastor and set a time to talk with him. None of us can deal with your inward workings over the internet. Face up to the fact that you are adrift and take decisive action.

I will pray for you too.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 20, 2010)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> Brothers have tried to encourage me (and I don't blame them) but most don't understand.



Don't understand what?



> I skipped Church last week and slept in.



Are you saying that is a symptom of the struggle, or is that the struggle itself?


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to close the thread because the PuritanBoard is not equipped to be a substitute for counseling by a local pastor for personal spiritual difficulties. I again encourage Paul to contact his pastor or elders to work through the difficulties.


----------

